# Casa De Fruta Rv Orchard Resort And Caltrans



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Casa De Fruta RV Orchard Resort ; anyone know anything about this RV resort?? 
http://www.casadefruta.com/VISIT_accom.aspx

Looking for a nice campground around Gilroy CA, cause we want to camp there and take the train into San Fran. Heard that was better than fighting the traffic and paying for parking/gas/etc. 
Dunno. Sounds good though?
Anyone familiar with this CalTrans Trains?? Safe?? Family?? 
Expense??

This was recommended as a center point to stay as we are going to Yellowstone from there.

Thanks


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice place with lots of amenities.
There is a zoo,restaurant,market and produce stands.
It is not very secluded or woodsy but a good spot for leaving your trailer
while you go for day trips to S.F. (1 1/2 drive each way).Think KOA

How many days are you Planning to see S.F. in?
I would drive and park.We do it all the time.The train is o.k. but what you save in parking you make up for in cabfare.

Do you mean Yosemite instead of Yellowstone?
Yellowstone is a hecka longways away from there.
You can make Yosemite in a day.

Things to see in S.F. (1 day)
1.Fisherman's Wharf (touristy but a must if your first trip)3-4 hours time
2.Alcatraz Island (catch ferry at pier 39-right near fishermans wharf)1/2 day.
3.Liberty ship tour (near bridge-real close)

If you have another day or two:
1.Japan Town (My Favorite)
2.Theatre district and Union Square (Shopping and a Broadway Show)
3.Max's restaurant is great there but so are most of them.
4.Golden Gate Park (Planetarium,Aquarium,Museum of natural 
History,Gardens and more)
5.Chinatown (Huge!)
6.Exploratorium and Palace of Fine Arts(hands-on science stuff)
7.Fort Point under the G.G. Bride 
8.Marin Headlands (full of pill boxes and batteries--Military installations)
9.MOMA (Museum of modern art)
10.Ghiradelli Square (end of Fisherman's wharf-see on day 1)
11.Koit Tower(great view)
12.Embarcadero
13.Ocean beach, the Cliffhouse,and Flyshaker Zoo.
14.Little Italy
15.Sausalito(city right over the bridge)


----------



## bcsmith4k (Apr 6, 2005)

If you're planning on visiting San Francisco, I would not stay at Casa de Fruta, too far from Caltrans & the drive over the Pachco Pass is a bear during commute hours. I would recommend you stay either in Morgan Hill/Gilroy area or maybe further south on the coast (Monterey/Salinas). Parking at Cal Trans stations could be difficult. You can also consider staying in the Pleasanton/Dublin or Fremont area and taking BART into the city. There's a nice RV park in Pacifica, next to the ocean and close to San Francisco.

Public transportation in SF isn't the greatest and can be hit or miss in service & cleanliness. Safety wise..OK, just don't act like a visitor!

When are you going to Yellowstone? We're heading that way in June.

Send me a PM if you have any further questions. Also recommend you PM Scrib.

Take care,
Bill


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

bcsmith4k said:


> If you're planning on visiting San Francisco, I would not stay at Casa de Fruta, too far from Caltrans & the drive over the Pachco Pass is a bear during commute hours. I would recommend you stay either in Morgan Hill/Gilroy area or maybe further south on the coast (Monterey/Salinas). Parking at Cal Trans stations could be difficult. You can also consider staying in the Pleasanton/Dublin or Fremont area and taking BART into the city. There's a nice RV park in Pacifica, next to the ocean and close to San Francisco.
> 
> Public transportation in SF isn't the greatest and can be hit or miss in service & cleanliness. Safety wise..OK, just don't act like a visitor!
> 
> ...


Casa De fruta is in Gilroy right next to Morgan Hill.
Pacheco pass is very windy most of the time (gilroy to hwy 5)
If you are coming up 101 a non-issue.(you could cut over elsewhere south if coming from the south)

Pacifica would great Too!Pleasanton also!
X2 on the Public Trans.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

We are coming from Vegas to bakersfield to Morrow Bay,
then headed north to the Monterey Aquarium. then
we want to see:
Yellowstone
San Fran (Alcatraz and the Wharf)

Then headed back east to Yellowstone, someway.

It's all very confusing, really, this Cali trip. Sounds like 
a pretty place, but a bear to maneauver around in:
CalTrains, BART? whats a Bart?

I guess my Tennessee "keep it simple stupid" attitude is gonna have to 
be thrown out the window somewhere after leaving Bakersfield. haha.

I dunno, we'll just have to see. There is no perfect way to make this loop, so
we'll just do the best that we can and enjoy the ride. 
I do like the idea of the train so that I can take a rest from driving and see the countryside. But it sounds like it maybe a hassle to do that. I dunno?








Thanks guys for the suggestions. Keep em coming
Mark


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Actually, Casa de Fruta is on the west side of Pacheco Pass, so traffic wouldn't be that much of an issue other than getting in and out of Gilroy on 152.
As the others said, it is kind of a tourist attraction, what with the train, zoo, restaurant, gift shop, fruit and produce store, etc. The campground is kind of cramped.....not exactly a park-like setting. But I am sure it is clean and well maintained.
There is another RV park in Gilroy, right on the south side of town where Monterey Hwy runs back into 101. Here is the link: The Garlic Farm
I can't really vouch for it, but I know it is there.
As for the CalTrain to SF.....personally I would just drive. If you don't do it during the peak commute hours, you will be OK. 280 going up the peninsula is actually kind of scenic.
And if you are doing the Monterey Bay Aquarium, get your tickets ahead of time on-line.

Bob


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Hey - we're staying in Morro Bay this weekend (Morro Bay State Park) this weekend, so let me know if there's anything that you want me to checkout for you.

I don't think you want to leave Highway 1, on your way from San Simeon to San Francisco - just head up to Pacifica and camp there. Casa de Futa is too far out of the way, IMO.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks Scrib. We are staying at Moro Dunes RV park. I am excited about getting to the coast and the water, just can't decide/figure out the best way to work out this trek up to:
Monterey area and see the Aquarium
SF and see Alcatraz/Wharf
then head bak to Yosemite and then onto Yellowstone.
Have fun at the bay! Can't wait to get there. 
Mark


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

mark get your tickets to alcatraz ahead of time. you can order them on-line.
for time at date you want to go. they will hold them for pick up.
most all dates and time sell out. 
they almost never have walk up tickets to buy.

i want to see pictures of this trip. sounds great.

enjoy it, campingnut


----------

